# Brauche Kaufberatung Für Ein XMAS-PC



## NazcaGT (1. November 2013)

*Brauche Kaufberatung Für Ein XMAS-PC*

Hallo PC-Games.de;

Ich habe euch bei (Link) endeckt und das Thema war perekt geschrieben mit bildern und mit empfelungen, nachteilen von einzelden Prozessor-Kühler,... sodass ich einen account bei euch erstellen musste. Das ihr PC-Fachmänner seit kann man sich auf euch verlassen.


Da es bald Weinnachten ist würde ich gerne als Let's Player anfangen sodass ich in kürzester zeit ein Advenskalender-Spezial machen kann. Aber ich will mir auch ein neuen PC kaufen.


Darum brauche ich EURE Fachmann hilfe.

Dies sind die informationen die ich für meinen neuen PC haben will:


Prozessor: AMD FX oder Intel i7       -        3.50 - 4.20 GHz       -       6 - 8 Kerne

Mainboard: ATX       -       USB 3.0       -      ca. 150 w

Grafikkarte: AMD HD 8750-9000 oder NVINDIA GeForce 7000-9000     -     3 oder 4 Giga Byte     -      256 oder 384 Bit      -      DirectX 11

Ram: 16, 32 ode auch 64 Giga Byte    -      1600, 2133 0der 2400 MHz

Gehäuse: ATX   -    2-3xUSB 3.0, 2-4xUSB 2.0    -    ohne netzteil     -    falls möglich ohne soundkarte    -    Full Tower   -   Ohne Kühler

Soundkarte (Falls das Gehäuse keins hat.): Muss slot für Speaker und Headset (Mit Mikrofone) zusammen haben.
                                                                - Bei manchen sthet 3D drauf, falls es gut ist dann solls auch drinne sein.

Monitor: 1900x1080 pixel    -     Natürlich LCD oder LED LCD

Netzteil: 620 - 650 w oder was gut für ein leisungstarken PC.

DVD-Laufwerk: Sollte schnell und gut sein   -    DVD, Blu-Ray und ...

Harddisk: Western Digital 4 Terra Byte Harddisk

Prozessor-Kühler:  ATX  -  Sollte leise sein    -    Für leistungsstarke PC's   -   Gute Paste für Wärmeleitung   -   min. 100.000 h


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich bedanke mich schon vorraus für eure hilfe und ich muss schon sagen, IHR SEIT SPITZE.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2013)

Hast Du denn einen Shop, bei dem Du gern kaufen würdest?


Generell: Intel core i5-4570. Der i7 bringt an sich kaum was - oder WEISST Du, dass der vlt für Deine Videoediting-Aufgaben, die du ja sicher machen willst, hilfreich ist? Wenn ja, dann sind ca ca 270€, ansonsten kostet der Core i5 ca 170€

Passendes Board Sockel 1150 ab 60€

CPU-Kühler: wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, gibt es zahlreiche zwischen 20-30€, die mehr als gut genug sind.

2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM ca 70€. 16Gb bringen an sich noch rein gar nix, auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht. Vlt für Videoediting: dann eben 2x8, also 16GB, aber 32 auf keinen Fall.

AMD R9 280X ca 250€

Netzteil: wenn es ein Markenmodell sind, reichen 450-500W DICKE - kostet dann halt 50-70€ und nicht 20€ wie ein "no Name" mit 450W  

Gehäuse: Geschmacksache, ab 30-40€ sind viele Gehäuse absolut okay. Je mehr man ausgibt, desto besser verarbeitet, ggf. bessere Lüfter dabei usw.




Was möchtest Du denn insgesamt ausgeben? Mit oder ohne Windows dabei? Ach ja: wenn Du lets Play machen willst, dann würd ich an Deiner Stelle überlegen, dass Du Dir ein anständiges Mikro holst - da gibt es welche auch mit USB, dann wäre die Soundkarte egal.

Und nebenbei: kein Gehäuse hat ne eigene Soundkarte - es ist nur so, dass fast alle Gehäuse vorne Anschlüsse haben für Kopfhörer, Mic usw. - aber die Anschlüsse werden mit dem Mainboard verbunden, denn DAS hat nen Soundchip und eben auch nen Anschluss für ein Kabel, das von der Gehäusefront kommt


----------



## NazcaGT (2. November 2013)

Danke für die hilfe es gab sso viele auswahl und ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden.
Icch bedanke mich auch für die fehler korekktur, ich weis es auch aber da habe ich vor freude nach einen guten pc das gehäuse mit dem mainboard vertauscht.

Ich benutze als shop Amazon.

Der gesammt preis sollte zwischen 1650 und 2175 Euro liegen (1850-1950 Euro währe ein guter abteil.)

Würde dieser pc gehen (?) :
Intel BX80633I74930K Core i7-4930K Prozessor (3,9GHz, LGA 2011, 12MB Cache, 130 Watt)                                           *EUR 505,79*
Asus P9X79 Mainboard Sockel 2011 (e-ATX, Intel X79, 16x PCIe, DDR3 Speicher, SATA III)                                                *EUR 225,65*
G.Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (2400MHz, 240-polig, 2x 8GB) DDR3-RAM Kit            *EUR 154,85*
Sapphire R9 280X 3GB Vapor-X Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 3GB GDDR5, HDMI, DVI, 1 GPU) *EUR 304,33*
Thermaltake Chaser A71 Full Tower PC-Gehäuse (e-ATX, 3x 5,25 externe, 1x 3,5 externe, 5x 3,5/2,5 interne, 2x USB 3.0)          *EUR 119,41*
Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W PC Netzteil (630 Watt) *EUR 81,95*
LG BH16NS40 interner Blu-ray Brenner 16x, Serial ATA (Serial ATA 1.1a), schwarz                                                                  *EUR 71,99*
Thermaltake NiC C4 CPU-Kühler (220 Watt) für Intel LGA 2011/1366/1155/1156/1150/1150/775 und AMD FM2/FM1/AM3+/AM3/AM2+/AM2                                                                                                                                                                   *EUR 52,89*
Western Digital WD4001FAEX Black 4TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA III)                         *EUR 232,89


Gesamt-Preis: ca. EUR 1.700,00

*Was muss oder könnte ich ändern, fehlt etwas oder ist etwas zu viel?
Schreibt es einfach, ich freue mich auf jede hilfe.


----------



## tapferertoaser (2. November 2013)

Ok da würde ich dir eher zu der MSI R9 290X 4GD5, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V803-841R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland raten und statte dem i7 4930k nen i7 4770k nehmen, da der 4930k zu oversized ist. (Ja auch für Sony Vegas Cinema 4D etc. reicht der 4770k locker aus.) Und die Grafikkarte ist nochmal einiges stärker als die R9 280x


----------



## NazcaGT (2. November 2013)

Den  MSI R9 290X 4GD5 BF4 Edition 4096MB,PCI-E,DVI,HDMI,DP nehme ich gerne aber was währen die (kommenden) nachteile des 
i7 4930k wenn ich es  benutze, denn ich werde MineCraft mit Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders, Water Shader ... benutzen und daru es 10 gb ram geben.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfe es gab sso viele auswahl und ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden.
> Icch bedanke mich auch für die fehler korekktur, ich weis es auch aber da habe ich vor freude nach einen guten pc das gehäuse mit dem mainboard vertauscht.
> 
> Ich benutze als shop Amazon.
> ...


 
Der PC ist viel zu teuer! Der Sockel 2011 ist an sich nur für Server/Profi-Anwendungen, und selbst dafür ist der Aufpreis viel zu hoch. Die CPUs bringen in Spielen quasi nichts an Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu einem Core i5 oder i7 für den Sockel 1150, vielleicht 10% maximal - das merkst Du nicht. Wenn das Spiel sowieso mit zB 50 FPS ruckelfei läuft, dann läuft es halt mit 55 FPS. Und bei Spielen, bei denen vlt. so was wie eine Rundenberechnung stattfindet wie zB Civilization 5 würde es dann halt statt 30 nur 27 Sekunden dauern, bis die Züge der KI berechnet wurden. Das wäre echt nicht clever, diese teure CPU zu nehmen. Auch die Mainbaords sind generell deutlich teurer als "gleichgute" für den Sockel 1150, und das, was Du ausgesucht hast, ist nochmal besonders teuer. 

Lediglich für so was wie echtes CPU-basiertes Rendering wäre der i7-4930K wirklich schneller, da *können* (je nach verwendetem Programm) es ca 40-50% sein - aber auch da ist die Frage, ob Du das überhaupt machst und ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist.

Die Festplatte ist nebenbei gesagt auch VÖLLIG überteuert - die "Black" bringen nichts an Speed, was Du merken würdest, aber selbst die normalen mit 4TB sind zu teuer, denn die kosten ab ca 150€. 3TB hingehen gibt es schon ab 90€. Brauchst Du wirklich SICHER jetzt schon 4TB? Wenn nein, dann nimm 3TB und kauf halt mal eine weitere HDD nach, zB kosten 2TB schon jetzt nur 70€. Wenn 4TB ein Muss sind, dann nimm eine "normale" und nicht die Black, zB Hitachi 0S03356 interne Festplatte 4TB 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Anbei ein Beispiel-PC zusammengestellt bei Hardwareversand.de , die bauen aktuell für nur 5€ auch alles zusammen (PC-Konfigurator) - ich hab Dir da mal nur eine 3TB Festplatte reingemacht, aber auch noch eine SSD - das ist eine moderne Art von Festplatte, in der keine Scheiben stecken, sondern Chips - die ist daher deutlich schneller vor allem beim Windows-Alltag, wo ja oft viel Kleinkram geladen werden muss. Der große Vorteil sind dabei nicht mal die "MB pro Sekunde", sondern die Zugriffszeiten, die quasi Null sind. ALs Netzteil hab ich ein L8 500W reingemacht, das reicht locker auch für HighEnd-Grafikkarten, auch das L8-CM 430W würde schon reichen. Brauchst Du denn wirklich einen BluRay-BRENNER? Hab Dir ein reines ROM reingemacht, kannst aber auch nen Brenner reinkonfigurieren, der kostet dann wie bei Dir ca 70€.

Bei dem PC fehlt die Grafikkarte, denn der Konfigurator orientiert sich an den völlig überzogenen Watt-Empfehlungen der Grafikkartenhersteller - wenn ich da also eine gute Karte reinmache, verlangt der Konfigurator ein Netzteil mit mindestens 600W was VIEL zu viel wäre. Das liegt an den Angaben der Grafikkartenhersteller, die bei den Werten übertreiben, damit es auch mit einem NoName-Modell klappt. Denn an sich reicht 400-450W Markenmodell schon aus, so ein HighENd-PC zieht keine 350W. Aber bei NoName ist ein Modell, das diese 350W wirklich stabil und zuverlässig schafft, oft erst eines, das "600W" als Nennwert, denn die NoNames übertreiben gerne massiv mit den Angaben und sind ineffizient. 

D.h.: die Grafikkarte kaufst Du am besten separat und baust die dann selber ein. Ich würde eine R9 280X oder AMD 7970 GHZ empfehlen (sind beide quasi identisch - die 7970 ist aber teurer, dafür sind da je nach Shop 3 Spiele Deiner Wahl aus einer Liste mit dabei. Zb diese 7970 GHZ XFX Radeon HD 7970 XT2 GHz Edition Dual Fan, Grafikkarte da sind dann 3 Games der "Gold"-Liste dabei, die Du selber aussuchen kannst ALTERNATE

Die R9-290X, die tapfertoaster nannte, würd ich NICHT nehmen, die ist (noch) zu teuer, auch wenn sie nochmal ca 30% mehr leistet. Das ist aber echt highest-End, also auf keinen Fall "nötig" - zudem sind derzeit nur Modelle mit dem AMD-Lüfter zu haben, und die sind saulaut. Das liegt auch daran, dass AMD als Temperaturziel 94 Grad gewählt hat - d.h. die Karte taktet so lange hoch, bis bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl die 94 Grad noch gehalten werden können. WENN Du mehr als eine R9 280X / 7970 willst, dann nimm lieber eine Nvidia GTX 780, denn die wurde wegen der AMD R9 290X grad im Preis deutlich gesenkt, zB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N780OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die GTX 780 ist ca 15-20% schneller als eine R9 280X / 7970. Die R9 290X kostet eher 500€ aufwärts. 

Du bist dann mit Grafikkarte (wenn Du die R8 280x nimmst) ca 1250€, obwohl da ja noch zusätzlich eine SSD dabei ist, und der PC wird ganz sicher nicht merkbar langsamer sein als Dein eigener Vorschlag.


----------



## NazcaGT (3. November 2013)

Ok denn PC werde ich etwas modifizieren. Ich werde mir auch Wındows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit kaufen. Die grafikkarte die du mir genannt hast herbboy ist klasse (Als spiel würde ich mir Saints Row IV und Tomb Raider nehmen.) Ich brauche eigenlich keine Blu-Ray brenner (bei mir viel nicht anderes ein.), ich brauche ein Laufwerk mit Blu-Ray ROM. Ausserdem werde ich als Render-Programm
Vegas Pro 12 kaufen, da müsste doch das rendern ca.%50 schneller gehen oder ? Wenn ja dann werde ich mir i7 4930 holen, wenn nein dann hole ich mir lieber Socket 1150 wie ihr mir empfohlen habt. Ausserdem ist sollte ich statt WD Black 4TB eher eine 4 TB von Hitachi nehmen (Ich werde ca. 7 Jahre Let's Plays machen, dann werde ich mich auf kommende spezial-sachen konzentieren.). Ausserdem werde ich all meine PC-Teile von amazon holen, da ist mir Saint's Row IV und Tomb Raider völlig egal. Ich könnte deine erste empfehlung
nehmen aber da nehme ich eher die zweite (Nvidia), da sie mit drei lüftern besser ist und ausserdem benutzen leute oft  Intel+Nvidia, statt
Intel+AMD/ATI. Ich habe mal gelesen das AMD-Prozessoren ineffizienter sind als Intel, wie ineffizient sind sie gegen Intel und (für mich) noch wichtiger wie ineffizient sind sie als Server-Prozessor gegen Intel-server-Prozessoren ? Als Headset werde ich mir Logitech G230 Gaming Headset holen. Kann man HDD zusammen mit der SSD benutzen ? Dann könnte ich meine LP's darein tuen oder ich könnte mir einen Spezial-Platz machen wo alles geheim ist. Ich könnte ja auch die LP's in einer tragbaren HDD tuen. Was meint ihr. Sollte ich lieber mir das G430 oder das G35 holen. Helft mir bitte !

Welchsel wir das thema, dann schreibe ich meinen (kommenden) etwas weniger teueren PC:


Prozessor:Intel Core i7 4770K Prozessor (3,5GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 8MB Cache) boxed                                       *EUR 293,70*Mainboard*:*ASUS B85M-E Socket1150 4xDDR3 Max 32GB microATX Intel B85 PCI-E 1x D-Sub DVI HDMI DisplayPort *EUR 72,76

*Grafikkarte:Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DP, 1 GPU)                       *EUR 499,90

*Ram:Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10)
*EUR 156,80

*Gehäuse:Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Big-Tower PC-Gehäuse (E-ATX, 2x USB 3.0) schwarz                                     *EUR 105,78

*Netzteil:Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W PC Netzteil (530 Watt)*EUR 75,49*Harddisk:Hitachi 0S03356 interne Festplatte 4TB (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA III)                     *EUR 159,90

*Monitor*:*Asus VS248H 61cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor (VGA, DVI-D, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz                    *EUR 159,00

*DVD-Laufwerk:LiteOn IHOS104-37 internes Blu-ray-Laufwerk, SATA, bulk                                                             *EUR 48,95

*CPU-Kühler:be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU-Kühler (120mm) für Intel und AMD                                                      *EUR 72,89


Gesammt-Preis:ca. EUR 1.400,00
*


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Das sieht ganz okay aus, nur:

- warum ein E-ATX-Gehäuse? Die sind selten und dürften teurer sein als gleichgute mit ""nur" ATX-Größe.
- das Mainboard ist nicht zum Übertakten geeignet, da musst Du eines mit Z87-Chipsatz nehmen (steht idr im Modellnamen drin), und zudem ist es nur Micro-ATX - das KÖNNTE mit nem guten CPU-Kühler eher mal eng werden. 
- der Kühler Dark Rock-Pro ist massiv übertrieben. Selbst mit Übertaktung reicht ein Alpenföhn Brocken oder Thermalright Macho HR-02 locker aus, die kosten eher 40€.

Bei den CPUs ist Intel klar vorne, aber mehr als ein i7-4770k macht nur Sinn, wenn man Geld zu verschenken hat. Ansonsten wäre es sinnvoller, sich vlt in 3 Jahren mal eine neue CPU zu kaufen als JETZT eine für das Doppelte eines i7-4770k

Und wegen SSD und HDD: Du kannst in jeden PC soviele Festplatten oder SSDs gleichzeitig reintun und benutzen wie du willst. Die einzige Begrenzung ist die Anzahl an SATA-Ports auf dem Board (meist mind 5) und der Platz im PC-Gehäuse. Daher ja auch mein Rat, nicht direkt 4TB zu nehmen, sondern erstmal 3TB und dann halt irgendwann mal ne weitere Platte.

Nebenbei: was ist mit Backups? Ne Festplatte kann jederzeit auch kaputtgehen, da solltest Du zumindest für die wichtigsten Dinge immer eine zweite haben, auf der Du alles als Kopie hast. Oder lädst Du eh alles auch online hoch?


----------



## NazcaGT (6. November 2013)

Dieser i7 4770k gib eben nur auf einen so hohen preis, ist nicht meine schult.

ausserdem mag ich nicht wenn der PC anfängt zu labbern, da bekommt ma kopfweh. also dann einen "übertriebenden" CPU-Kühler, das ist doch kein problem und ist doch nicht wichtig oder ?


Das E-ATX von thermaltake sieht cool aus ist das ein problem wenn es  E-ATX ist?


Dann ein neu PC teile

*Intel Core i7-3770 Prozessor der dritten Generation (3,4GHz, L3-Cache, Sockel LGA 1155, 77W TDP)         EUR 239,90*

*Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel H87, DDR3 Speicher, 6x SATA III, HDMI, DVI, 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB2.0) EUR 89,89*



*Dann die HDD:*

Also 1TB für PC, 1 TB für spiele, 1TB für videos 





*Western Digital WD30EZRX Green 3TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5400 rpm, 2ms, 64MB Cache, SATA III) EUR 106,74*





Freunde des grünen sind freunde der Welt, also WD Green ist back!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Ja, das der i7 4770K so viel kostet ist klar. Das ist natuerlich nicht deine Schuld. Herbboy meinte nur, dass man besser jetzt einen i5 kauft   und frueher wieder aufruestet. Aber wie gesagt, wenn du denkst, von einem i7 bei der Videobearbeitung profitieren zu koennen, nimm den ruhig. Ob ich dann einen der dritten Generation nehmen wuerde, weiss ich nicht, da der Sockel schon 2 Jahre alt ist und der Support frueher eingestellt werden wird.

ACHTUNG: Der i7 3770 passt NICHT auf das Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard. Der Prozessor gehoert zum "alten" 11*55* Sockel, das Mainboard zum neuen 11*50* Sockel. 

Bedenke, dass die Green Festplatten etwas langsamer sein koennen, da sie Leistung sparen, um weniger Strom zu verbrauchen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> ausserdem mag ich nicht wenn der PC anfängt zu labbern, da bekommt ma kopfweh. also dann einen "übertriebenden" CPU-Kühler, das ist doch kein problem und ist doch nicht wichtig oder ?


 die Sache ist halt die, dass einer für 40€ sicher nicht lauter wäre 



> Das E-ATX von thermaltake sieht cool aus ist das ein problem wenn es E-ATX ist?


 is halt teurer UND größer als ein normales "gleichgutes" ATX-Gehäuse, vor allem die Tiefe ist mit 58cm sehr lang. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt, isses okay. Beispiel für einen normalen mit ATX, der IMHO ähnlich aussieht und auch gute Lüfter mit dabei hat: Cooler Master HAF912 Cooler Master HAF912 Advanced schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-912A-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




> *Intel Core i7-3770 Prozessor der dritten Generation (3,4GHz, L3-Cache, Sockel LGA 1155, 77W TDP) EUR 239,90*
> 
> *Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel H87, DDR3 Speicher, 6x SATA III, HDMI, DVI, 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB2.0)EUR 89,89*


 Du musst den i7-4770 nehmen. Der 3770 ist für den schon fast 3 jahre alten Sockel 1155, der 4770 UND auch das Mainboard aber für den Sockel 1150, der im Sommer rauskam






> *Western Digital WD30EZRX Green 3TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5400 rpm, 2ms, 64MB Cache, SATA III) EUR 106,74*


 die green kann lahmen, vor allem wenn Du die für Windows nutzt. Nimm lieber zB die Toshiba DT01ABA 3TB, ca 90€. Die braucht auf dem Papier sogar weniger Strom als die green, und so oder so: mit so nem PC und dann wirklich aus Umweltgründen bei der Festplatte eine besonders sparsame suchen, das passt nicht  der Strombedarfunterschied macht sich nur bemerkbar, wenn man die zB für nen Server-PC nutzen würde, der den ganzen Tag an ist.


----------



## NazcaGT (7. November 2013)

Ich find eher jetzt einen sodass später ich keinen kaufen muss.

Dann eben neue PC  teile:

*Intel Core i7 4770 Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 8MB Cache) boxed                                          EUR 261,89*

*Asus  H87-Plus Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel H87, DDR3 Speicher, 6x SATA III, HDMI, DVI, 4x USB 3.0)     EUR 97,97*

*Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 interne Festplatte 3TB (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA III)    EUR 107,50*





Ausserdem würde vielleicht das "übertribende" netzteil irgent wann nützlich oder so sein, die welt ändert sich schnell


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Is okay


----------

